# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  Accordion

## ramin_ramin

من داخل یک Accordion چند تا Panel دارم که میخواهم داخل هرکدام از این  Panel ها لینک بزارم و یا دکمه بگزارم
 اگر کسی کمک کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## jReihane

سلام،
مشكلتون دقيقا چي هست؟
يه نمونه از accordion رو براتون مي ذارم... اگر دقيقتر بگين كه چه چيزي مي خواين بيشتر مي تونم كمكتون كنم.

 
function func(){
            var panel = new Ext.Panel({
                renderTo:Ext.getBody(),
                layout: 'accordion',
                defaults:{
                    autoHeight: false,
                    height: 250
                },
                layoutConfig:{
                    fill: true,
                    animate: true
                },
                items:[{
                    title: 'first panel',
                    items:[{
                        xtype: 'label',
                        html: '<a href="http://www.google.com">Click me to visit Google site! </a>'
                    }]
                },{
                    title: 'second panel',
                    items:[{
                        xtype: 'label',
                        text: 'put a form in your accordion panel then put anything you want to be in your form in it' +
                              ' just add items to form!'
                    },{
                        xtype: 'button',
                        text: 'Click me!',
                        handler: function(btn){
                            Ext.Msg.show({
                                title: 'a button is clicked',
                                msg: 'Now click OK!',
                                buttons: Ext.Msg.OK
                            });
                            return false;
                        }
                    }]
                },{
                    title: 'third panel',
                    html: 'You can create panels as many as you want!'
                }]
            });
        }
        Ext.onReady(func);

----------

